# O nata lux de lumine



## peasea

Can anyone translate the following song lyrics? 
O nata lux de lumine, Jesu redemptor saeculi, dignare clemens supplicum laudes preces que sumere.  Qui carne quondam contegi dignatus es pro perditis.  Nos membra confer effici, tui beati corporis.


----------



## GI Joe

Here's a much better translation:

O light born of light,
Jesus, Redeemer of the ages,
deign in mercy to accept
the offering of praise and prayers.

Who once to be clad in flesh
deigned for the lost
grant that we may be made
members of thy blessed body.


----------



## relativamente

I think the traslation of GI Joe is good.
Anyway I would change a little detail
dignare clemens supplicum laudes precesque sumere, means "deign in mercy to accept the praise and prayers of the ones who implore you" supplicum is genitive plural of supplex, the one who's begging.
This must be a medieval religious song. To understand this those who are not catholics you have to know that according to the Dogma the Church is in a mystical way the body of Jesus, specially the Triumphat Church, that is that community of the people who will be saved after the End of the World.So the authour of this poem asks to join this community of people who will be saved going to Heaven for ever.


----------



## cicicoleman

Here's the translation:
Oh born a light from the light, Jesus, Redeemer of the world,vouchsafe to take which a gracious prayers of suppliants praises. He that once covered the flesh thou hast been pleased for the damned. We become members of Betake, thy blessed body.


----------



## miguel89

Hi,

Regarding _dignare_:

Is it an infinitive?
Passive imperative present? If so, of what verb: digno or dignor?


----------



## Anne345

miguel89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding _dignare_:
> 
> Is it an infinitive?
> Passive imperative present? If so, of what verb: digno or dignor?




Présent infinitive of digno.


----------



## miguel89

Anne345 said:


> Présent infinitive of digno.


Thank you.
Is it an infinitive used with an imperative meaning?


----------



## Anne345

Surely not. 
Which is the sentence?


----------



## Cagey

_dignare clemens supplicum laudes precesque sumere_

_dignare_ is the second person singular imperative of the 1st conjugation deponent, _digno, dignari_. With the infinitive [_sumere_], _dignari_ is translated as '_to deign to_'.


----------



## Fred_C

Anne345 said:


> Présent infinitive of digno.



Non, c’est exactement l’autre des deux propositions : Impératif de «dignor».


----------



## Anne345

Merci d'enfoncer le clou ! Avouez que sans contexte, ma proposition était la plus probable...


----------



## CapnPrep

Anne345 said:


> Avouez que sans contexte, ma proposition était la plus probable...


Mais on l'avait, le contexte.


----------



## wandle

If a translation is still wanted, this is a literal rendering:

O Jesus, light born of light,
redeemer of the world,
think worthy, merciful one, to accept
the praise and prayers 
of us your supplicants.
You who once thought right 
to be clothed in flesh for us sinners
grant that we be made truly
members of your blessed body.

Here is a metrical version:

O Jesus, light from light descended,
Redeemer of the world, we pray,
Have mercy on our supplication, 
Accept the humble praise we bring.
One time, for sake of us mere sinners,
You deigned to take on flesh as man.
O grant that we become true members
Of your body mystical.


----------

